

Top Secret leak from the Googleplex - justinwhitefoot
http://www.google-watch.org/toolbar.html

======
gojomo
Old. Also, not a real 'leak' - a paranoid/satirical fabrication. Of course
sites will lie in their headlines as link-bait... but does YC.News have to
repeat them?

~~~
curi
so it's not true? well even if it was, i don't see what's wrong with it.
sounds useful, and the user had to activate it.

